# Doubts about Dryview



## EurekaNach (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello guys, I come to you with some questions about processing Dryview films with NaOH. I'm doing a small test run to familiarize myself with the process

I shredded some Dryview sheets to a small size ( around 2x2 cm) and dipped these in a 3% solution of NaOH at around 75-90 °C (varied through the process because I had to do 3 batches to allow for magnetic agitation), and after approximately 5 minutes the gelatin coating started coming off, and 20 minutes later the black layer started peeling. My questions are the following.

1). In the forum several people talk about a black sludge that is then incinerated and it should be ready to melt as silver oxide (After letting the NaOH worked on the silver behenate). However I'm getting these pieces of emulsion bearing layer (I'm guessing mylar) that don't seem to be affected at all by the NaOH and don't break down to a "sludge". So, Is this a problem?, does it need become a sludge for the conversion between behenate and oxide to work?

2). Should I take the mylar and soak it in a higher concentration of NaOH, (I remember GSP mentioning that Dryview might need a higher concentration than standard)?

3). Can I dispose of the gelatin residues right away or would it lead to some silver loss? 

4). I read that the caustic solution can be reused , i filtered some of it and it has this deep amber color, can i use it as is or do i need to do something else before recycling this solution?

Thanks in advance, i got an album with pictures here https://imgur.com/a/QJx66LL


----------



## ION 47 (Dec 7, 2019)

if the separation time of the Ag- film from the Kevlar base suits you, then it is not necessary to raise the concentration of NaOH


----------



## rickbb (Dec 9, 2019)

I've never processed Dry View film, but my understanding is the process is mostly identical to standard x-ray film, which I have processed quite a bit of.

If you still have black attached to some kind of substrate then the dissolution process is not working and/or not complete. 

The black part IS the silver, don't throw it out. 

Keep in mind that Dry View by it's nature has much less silver than standard x-ray film. So you're yield will not be anywhere near the approximate 1ozt. silver to 10 lbs. film ratio most people get.

You can try a higher concentration of lye, and/or add some house hold bleach to the solution. I add 1/2 gallon bleach to 5 gallons of lye solution when doing standard x-ray film. And when the dissolution seems to slow down add another 1/2 gallon of bleach. I use a 20% by weight, solution of lye to start with and the bleach as needed. 

Some people prefer to just burn the lot, then melt the ash with flux and skip the whole wet process, BUT you WILL have losses that way, up to 20% or more.


----------



## rickbb (Dec 9, 2019)

ION 47 said:


> if the separation time of the Ag- film from the Kevlar base suits you, then it is not necessary to raise the concentration of NaOH



Kevlar? No wonder hospitals charge so much for an x-ray.


----------



## ION 47 (Dec 10, 2019)

rickbb said:


> ION 47 said:
> 
> 
> > if the separation time of the Ag- film from the Kevlar base suits you, then it is not necessary to raise the concentration of NaOH
> ...



Sorry, made a mistake. Of course, the base of the film consists of polyethylene terephthalate (PET). I very long (about 3 hours) boiled "dry" the film in solution water with 10% NaOH, but success not broke a, I was disappointed in a result his experience. The black film was badly separated from the base. I doubt that the technology of processing " wet " x-ray film with chlorine bleach will be suitable for "dry". I doubt that the technology of processing " wet " x-ray film with chlorine bleach is suitable for "dry". The fact is that the binder for silver grains in the " wet "film is permeable gelatin, a protein that is destroyed by chlorine to amino acids, and in the" dry " film, as I understand it, a polymer composition with silver behenate is used.


----------

